# A segmented Zen pen



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a Zen pen with a segmented blank I made. It is BOW and black acrylic with 6 coats of med CA as a finish. I am not too crazy about the magnetic cap on these pens. I may have to give it a try for awhile to see if i want to carry it in my line.

Anyway thanks for looking and any questions or comments are always welcomed.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Now that is one good lookin' pen.:thumbsup:
Wanna send it to me for a long term test?:yes:
Bill


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree with Bill on the test! Very good looking pen!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That is beautiful. Never seen anything like that. Any chamfer that you'd do a build thread on that? Or maybe a you tube video?

Mark


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Burb said:


> That is beautiful. Never seen anything like that. Any chamfer that you'd do a build thread on that? Or maybe a you tube video?
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark

I do not have a camera to make a tutorial for utube but maybe when I make a new pen that is abit different I will take a bunch of photos to show the progress as I go about making the blank. Right now I just do not have that kind of time. I may do this with a few different pens that I have started. Thanks for looking and for the kind words.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I totally understand the no time issue. I seem to deal with that daily. 

BTW, what pen kit is this and where do you get them? Thanks

Mark


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Burb said:


> I totally understand the no time issue. I seem to deal with that daily.
> 
> BTW, what pen kit is this and where do you get them? Thanks
> 
> Mark


 
Mark it is called an Artisan Zen rollerball kit. This is chrome. I got it from Crafts Supply USA.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful work and first class photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great looking pen! Like the stripes and they go well with the kit, great fit and finish as well. Great job!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks eveyone for the kind words. I do go back and read remarks if someone posts to something I have made and shown. I do appreciate it. Even if it is an older posts because I know some people tune in just when they can find some free time. I definetly can relate. Thanks again.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful pen


----------

